# October 2012 - Photo of the Month Nomination Thread



## Overread

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month. 


 I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
 Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
 Free membership of the forums for 12 months. 
 And $25!

 RULES:

 1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

 2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.... you can't nominate yourself.

 3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of October 2012 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

 4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

 5) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display.

 6) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition. 

 How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:







 Then just add the name of the photographer, the title of the photo they gave it (if given, or thread title name) and then a link to the thread where it was posted.



 So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month 


 Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them). 
 If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:






 the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


 Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Picture Window by Rotanimod 
Original thread here: 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/301414-picture-window.html



Rotanimod said:


> Picture Window by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr


----------



## pictureperfekt

You are raising the bar pretty high with 4 days into the month...Good Luck Rotanimod!!!

*Rotanimod** [OP]* ​



TPF Junkie!

​Join DateJul 2011
Posts2,150
My Gallery()
My Photos Are OK to Edit
Liked524 times


*Edge of the World*




This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1024x554.



Edge of the World by Majeed Badizadegan (Rotanimod), on Flickr​

​


----------



## Derrel

I nominate the photo titled "Star Capsule", shot by unpopular as part of his series entitled Chemical Plant,posted in this thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/302381-chemical-plant.html 
 
This is a photo about lines and shapes,almost a pure compositional exercise. I loved this picture from the second I saw it!


----------



## jfrabat

I nominate Fall nature scene by sean7488 at this thread:  http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/nature-wildlife/302712-fall-nature-scene.html


----------



## Fiker

It was good.


----------



## Derrel

I nominate this lovely portrait, posted by twocolor:






originally posted at http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/professional-gallery/302735-different-session-than-my-norm.html


----------



## twocolor

Awww, thanks, it is just an honor to be nominated lol


----------



## sm4him

mishele, posted in The Abstract/Minimalist Thread

:heart:


----------



## kathyt

twocolor said:


> Awww, thanks, it is just an honor to be nominated lol



Beautiful image!


----------



## jwbryson1

twocolor said:


> Awww, thanks, it is just an honor to be nominated lol



Now THAT is a beautiful image!!  Great!  This is the first time I've seen it.  Very very nice.  Her eyes POP.  :mrgreen:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/302892-abstract-ish-part-2-c-c.html



sm4him said:


> #4
> 
> 
> 
> abstract_0033web by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim

andrealivieri said:


>



Heavy metal band portrait by andrieliveri.  (god that's hard to spell and I'm too lazy to copy/paste) 

Edit: fixed image.


----------



## Sue5606

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/303338-autunm-hdr.html#post2746645


----------



## Jestar09

Wow... the photos are lively, beautiful and various.. Yaaahhh


----------



## dianaeftaiha

i love them all but my fav is probably JoshuaSimPhotography's photo =)


----------



## sm4him

*WHOAAAA!! Wait...WHAT?!?!?*

*I* got nominated?!?!? By BITTER?? :hug::





:smileys:

I can now die happy.
I don't intend to--die, that is--but if I did, I'd be happy! 
That just made my day. And my week. And my month. And...


----------



## Compaq

*posts 58 images in one thread to increase nomination chances*


----------



## DanielC84

How do you get nominated?


----------



## pictureperfekt

*manaheim** [OP]* 





TPF Junkie!

​Join DateSep 2005
Posts8,375
My Gallery(22)
My Photos Are OK to Edit
Liked903 times


[h=2]Foggy Sentry[/h]




c/c welcome if desired.​

​


----------



## SCraig

DanielC84 said:


> How do you get nominated?



Post an image.  If someone likes it well enough they will nominate it.  You can't nominate yourself and you can't ask someone to do it for you.  It's all about what people think of your photographs.


----------



## manaheim

Thanks for the nomination.


----------

